# First ice predictions



## kozak (Jan 31, 2005)

Well, fall is upon us and most ice fishermen are beginning to feel the pending season is near. I predict first ice will arrive Dec. 19. When do you think we'll have fishable ice?


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Alright, I'm going to claim Dec. 11


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Dec. 22, just in time for an early X-MAS gift


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

jan 16th !!!!!!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

Parma that's great, can only hope....

I guess December 28th down here
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

dec 29, but we all take a road trip into northern michigan and fish dec.10!!!! I can dream right


----------



## TURKEY09 (Feb 18, 2011)

Dec. 16th I'm ready.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Hopefully after I get my three deer. LOL. Indian Lake is one of the first to freeze up in Ohio so I will go with Dec. 27.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

My decades old date has always been *Dec. 19th*


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Sorry no ice this year since there will be a shortage of cold weather. Sorry to bust your ice but thats my prediction.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

we are predicted to have an extremely cold winter....not a bunch of snow but colldddd weather. Which would be awesome if it happens....so im guessing "safe" ice....will be roughly around december 19th. Probably only 3" of ice with terrible edges lol. Spud bar anyone? lol


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

DEC 27... I'm on vacation!


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Big Daddy said:


> DEC 27... I'm on vacation!




You better be doing you ice-dance soon then Carl!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

We're down to "double-digit" days... less than 100!!!!!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

i'll also go with Dec. 19th.....maybe we can WILL the ice into forming. can't help but think about the ice again with this breaking weather. whenever it comes, it'll be fun thats for sure.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

jshbuckeye said:


> Sorry no ice this year since there will be a shortage of cold weather. Sorry to bust your ice but thats my prediction.


come on nowww!!!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I say dec 3 for 2 weeks then jan 4th


----------



## CatchNrelease (Mar 20, 2011)

ParmaBass said:


> Hopefully tomorrow!


The only ice I want tomorrow is a Bud Ice. Cold weather gets here soon enough, drink cold beer until then.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

dec 24th first day ill be out...:B


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Dec 16th somewhere...


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Gonna take some really cold weather to get me out before the first week of january. Always a little to unstable over here for me before then.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

January 27th thru Feb 10th then it's gone.Enjoy it while you can


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm going to say sometime during the last week in December. Can't wait!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I'll take the 18th. A weekend, some diehards wil be pushing it on 2.5".


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

christmas day


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I'll bet late december for moggie,Those guys fish some slim ice!For me first week of Jan if I'm lucky.Even later before I get to hit the low current sections of WB.Pray for low temps and no snow but hows it gone the last few years, two inches of ice and then wham a blanket of snow has to fall to insulate the week ice ARRRRGGGGGGG!


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

for any where besides Erie Dec 26 

Erie Jan 26


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

im going with dec 17 indian


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

normally id say dec 19th but water temps are still quite warm...first week in jan unless the cold gets here fast


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Those predictions are getting closer now, figured I'd bump this thread up again.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Christmas Day


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

gonna say safe ice no sooner than jan 23


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Allright, I originally said Dec. 11. And I was officially breaking ice with my duck boat this morning on the way to the duck blind! I win!!! Right? Technically it was fishable ice. I was in a boat...there was ice...and I could've been fishing!


----------



## kozak (Jan 31, 2005)

My original prediction was Dec. 19 but I don't think that'll happen. Last week of Dec./first week of Jan. seems more realistic.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

well i guess we where all wrong this year, im recanting my prediction it is now jan 10...


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah I was way off! I'm saying Jan. 8th. Safe ice that is, whatever you all consider that to be. I say 4 good inches of ice or I don't risk it.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I said jan 17th not december..................


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

I said the 18th, to bad thats not gonna happen, im going with Jan, 6......Ill be on the creek until the ice is ready


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

This offically stinks. All dressed up, and nowhere to go.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Drats... January 15th - or Bust!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

my predicted day was yesterday....lol.... 10 day forecast doesnt hold any promise at all.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Revised prediction, Jan 1st..............................................................2013


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

As soon as the Greenland Block allows the jet stream to drop south bringing us cold weather.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Jan 12, 2012.....


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Restating my original forcast now to dec 20th 2012!!!!!!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

<---- Banging head against the wall.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Jigging Jim said:


> <---- Banging head against the wall.


LOL You are sick LOL


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

First Ice???? Tonight after work.... In my glass!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Well forcast here in central ohio barely has the lows going down below freezing. Definitely won't be any ice until mid Janurary, if that. Just lots of highs in the 40s, lows in the 30s. And RAIN. Sucks!


----------



## futurestrader (Dec 10, 2005)

January 28th. Sometimes you get dealt real bad hands in poker.


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok guys im going out on a limb for this one and going to say December 22nd. Oh that would be 2012. If you really want ice please return all new ice equipment, and sell all the old stuff you have also. Don't just sell it sell it cheap, sell it so cheap or even just give it away. Now thats how you make ice. Mother nature is probably just trying to save some fat guys life. A come to think of it I have gained a few pounds.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Steelhead Fever said:


> LOL You are sick LOL


Yes - but that doesn't make me a Bad Guy!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Jigging Jim said:


> Yes - but that doesn't make me a Bad Guy!


haha, i never said that  you know what i meant, i am too!


----------

